# videobearbeitungssoftware

## pieter_parker

kennt jemmand ein programm mit dem man einfach und schnell zu einer video datei eine (von der laenge her schon passende) tonspur zu der bestehenden hinzufuegen kann?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[13:50:50]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$avimerge --help

avimerge: invalid option -- -

avimerge (transcode v1.0.2) (C) 2001-2004 Thomas Oestreich, T. Bitterberg

Usage: avimerge [options]

         -o file                   output file name

         -i file1 [file2 [...]]    input file(s)

         -p file                   multiplex additional audio track from file

         -a num                    select audio track number from input file [0]

         -A num                    select audio track number in output file [next]

         -b n                      handle vbr audio [autodetect]

         -c                        drop video frames in case audio is missing [off]

         -f FILE                   read AVI comments from FILE [off]

         -x FILE                   read AVI index from FILE [off] (see aviindex(1))
```

----------

## hurra

Avidemux is ein nettes frontend dazu.

Eventuell verwendest du auch gleich ne neuere Version als die im Standardportage.

----------

## pieter_parker

bei avidemux hab ich bei der installation so ein paar probleme

in

```

 /etc/portage/package.unmask

=media-video/avidemux-2.3.0

=dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.5-r2

```

reingeschrieben

und in 

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/avidemux ~x86

dev-lang/spidermonkey ~x86

```

eingetragen

emerge -av avidemux eingegeben und auf enter gehaun....

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/avidemux-2.3.0 to /

 * avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking avidemux_2.3.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * dev-lang/spidermonkey is missing threadsafe support, please

 * enable the threadsafe USE flag and re-emerge

 * dev-lang/spidermonkey - this avidemux build will not compile

 * nor work without it!

!!! ERROR: media-video/avidemux-2.3.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  avidemux-2.3.0.ebuild, line 66:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/spidermonkey needs threadsafe support

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/avidemux-2.3.0/temp/build.log'

```

er will das useflag "threadsafe" in der make.conf sehen? habe ich reingeschrieben und dann nocheinmal "emerge -ua avidemux" gemacht

aber es kommt exakt die gleiche fehlermeldung

mache ich etwas falsch oder stimmt beim avidemux etwas nicht?

----------

## enrico78

Hi habe auch schon gesucht!!

Videobearbeitung unter Linux hat noch seine Problemchen habe ich so den Eindruck!

Einfach ??  was verstehst du unter einfach ??

Probier mal kdenlive. ist zumindest komfortabel und kommt mit vielen Formaten klar. darunter auch avi.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> er will das useflag "threadsafe" in der make.conf sehen? habe ich reingeschrieben und dann nocheinmal "emerge -ua avidemux" gemacht
> 
> aber es kommt exakt die gleiche fehlermeldung
> ...

 

du musst spidermonkey vorher selbst neu kompilieren.  zumindest geht aus deinem post nicht hervor, dass du neu kompiliert hast und bei emerge avidemux wirds offenbar nicht neu als abhängigkeit emerged.

```
emerge -1av spidermonkey
```

sonst hab ich zu dem thema nur zu sagen: die software, die ich seit meinem umstieg auf linux am meisten vermisse ist virtualdub. es ist eine schande, dass das weltbeste programm nur auf windows läuft   :Razz: 

----------

## pieter_parker

daran lag es, habe spidermonkey nochmal neu bauen lassen und danach dann avidemux, funktioniert nun

virtualdub vermisse ich auch...

----------

## Dragonix

Warum gibts von der Software eigentlich keinen Port...? So schwer ein solches Programm zu portieren? Ich stell mir das bei spielen die DirectX verwenden schwerer vor, und trotztdem wirds gemacht   :Shocked: 

Egal, sry, war OT³

----------

## blice

Hat schonmal jemand das hier probiert?  Es ist nicht im Portage, werde das wohl auch erst nächstes Wochenende mal angehen können .

http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Overview

----------

## b3cks

 *blice wrote:*   

> Hat schonmal jemand das hier probiert?  Es ist nicht im Portage, werde das wohl auch erst nächstes Wochenende mal angehen können .
> 
> http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Overview

 

Im Portage nicht, aber im Bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75032

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist nicht im Portage

 

Jetzt schon.

aber:

```

# emerge -pv pitivi

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.2  USE="ssl -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.66  75 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11  USE="X alsa -debug -esd -oss -xv" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.66  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.1  USE="-debug" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3  USE="ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -hal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gnonlin-0.10.5  347 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.62.001-r1  226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.6  USE="-doc" 563 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.10.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16  68 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc" 393 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/pitivi-0.10.0  263 kB
```

*heul* Warum muss das jetzt halb Gnome mitinstallieren?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blice

Wenn Es Besser ist als Kino und nur halbsogut wie Mainactor installier ich gerne halb Gnome mit , sind ja nur 36 pakete die bei mir fehlen .

Ich werde jetzt einfach die abhängigkeiten in eine Textdatei kopieren, und wenn das ding mist ist, lass ich emerge -C über die datei laufen  :Smile: 

Edit: Soviel dazu:

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/work/pitivi-0.10.1 ...

!!! ERROR: media-video/pitivi-0.10.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1713:   Called src_compile

  pitivi-0.10.1.ebuild, line 32:   Called addpredict '/root/.gconf' '/root/.gconfd' '/root/.gstreamer-0.10'

  ebuild.sh, line 105:   Called die

!!! Usage: addpredict <colon-delimited list of paths>

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/pitivi-0.10.1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

